

This page is anonymous - merah
http://voidnull.sdf.org/

======
strangecasts
I really wish people wouldn't base their claims on security contests like
this: "nobody has claimed the reward so it must be secure" is fundamentally a
really bad argument, and - as Moxie's article on the Telegram crypto contest
[1] demonstrates - it's easy to design constraints that _look_ reasonable but
in fact make the contest unwinnable, regardless of the scheme's security.

[1]: [http://thoughtcrime.org/blog/telegram-crypto-
challenge/](http://thoughtcrime.org/blog/telegram-crypto-challenge/)

